# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Ból kregoslupa w wieku 19 lat

## Nie zarejestrowany

Od pewnego czasu dokucza mi ból kręgosłupa w okolicach lędźwiowych i piersiowych, poszedłem z tym do lekarza.

Zrobił prześwietlenie kręgosłupa i okazało się ze mam "osteochondroze" - jakoś tak.
Dał mi skierowanie na zabiegi na kręgosłup, a gdyby bóle się nasiliły to jakies tabletki. 

Ja mam wielki dylemat w związku z tym że już są prawie wakacje, mam zamiar jechac do pracy na budowe (już od paru lat jeżdże w wakacje), co wiąże się z tym że nie będę mógł chodzić na zabiegi. 

Czytałem o tej chorobie na internecie i zawsze jest wspomniane że występuje u osób starszych, ale ja mam 19 lat !!!. 
Nie chce za pare lat chodźić o lasce, czy zmiany jakie zaszly mi w kręgosłupie są nieodwracalne ?
czy zawsze mnie już będzie boleć kręgosłup i z czasem się to będzie pogarszać ?
no i czy da się coś zaradzić tej chorobie, co zrobić żeby ją zwalczyc.

Czytałem na tym Rola kręgosłupa w powstawaniu chorób portalu o tej chorobie. Pisze tam "Z biegiem lat otwory między kręgami zmniejszają się – odkłada się w nich wapń, który nie został wchłonięty przez tkankę kostną organizmu z powodu osłabionego jej ukrwienia. "
Poradźcie mi co mam zrobić żeby temu zapobiec, 
chce żyć jak każdy, mogę ćwiczyć, plywać wszystko byle by tej **** choroby się pozbyć.

Ogólnie jestem informatykiem, więc podejrzewam że w przyszłości nie będę pracować na budowie, ale musze dorobić w wakacje szybko jakieś pieniądze, chciałem kupić samochód, kaska na imprezki a jak tu się okaże dupa, bo nie podniosę wiadra z klejem bo mnie bolą plecy. 

Pozdrawiam, wkrótce osiwiały 19latek.

----------


## TomaszK

Powinieneś pomyśleć poważnie nad tym co Ci lekarz powiedział, to jednakże jest kręgosłup który jak zapewne wiesz, odgrywa ważną rolę w naszym życiu. czy ból, jest nasilony np. rano lub wieczór? po wysiłku, kiedy jest on nasilony

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nasilenei jest tylko jeśli coś wykonuje, 
tak to ból jest raczej stały, rano może troche mniej.

Pod pojęciem ból mam na myśli takie nieprzyjemne zmęczenie jakby kręgosłupa, nie wiem jak to okreslić, ale podczas wysiłkow czuje kłócie w odcinku krzyżowo lęźdzwiowym. 
Dokucza mi też ból w okolicy szyi jak siedze przed telewizorem czy komputerem.

----------


## TomaszK

powinieneś podjąć czynności rehabilitacyjne, ćwiczenia, oraz jak wspomniałem wcześniej pomyśleć czy nie lepiej odpuścić pracę.

----------

